# "Light Duty" Router Table & Circle Jig.



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

After cutting my 50th or so set of mdf rings I decided I needed something better than than a jigsaw setup. I don't do enough to justify $600 plus for a good router & table setup.

I put the following together in a couple of evenings and figured I'd share it in case anyone else can use it.

Disclaimer: I'm a rough carpenter, not not a finish carpenter or routering expert.

Here goes...









This is my laminate router (about $90), and a piece of scrap 3/4 HDPE (cutting board plastic, $5).


















I marked out the shape of the base on the HDPE and cut this out, leaving about 1/4 inch for the router to be secured to.









Cut out the opening for the router bits to operate through, then drilled the holes to line up with the threaded holes on the base of the router.









Drilled countersink holes for the router base screws.









Cut a slot and installed metal track from a dremel circle jig (I believe you can buy this from home depot etc.)









Here is the router installed on the HDPE.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Next was mounting this contraption to a solid surface.









It is going on the workbench, next to the reloading press.









I chamfered the backside of the HDPE to give it a lip that it could sit down flush on.









Then I put together a rectangle jig, formed around inner chamfered edge of the HDPE.









Jig lined up on the workbench nice and square.









First pass with the flush trim bit. (The style where the bearing is closer to the router so that you don't have to cut all the way through with one pass.









Taking out the rest of the depth.









Chamfered the edge of this with the same depth as the remaining lip on the HDPE. (Hadn't quite finished chamferring when I took the photo).

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

And here it is installed. It's just press-fit right now but I will through bolt it later.



















Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

well thats pretty damn awesome..


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I bet trying to get subwoofer cut outs won't be too easy if box is already assembled. 

I use a Jasper jig.

Probably perfect for trim rings.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, trying to cut a hole in a box after its made probably wouldn't work. I have a Rockler circle jig that I'd use for that. The problems I was trying to get around with the pre-made circle jigs is the fact that none are made for a laminate router, and I couldn't find any circle jigs that would go below 6inches.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

My broke arse seriously needs to get going on one of these. Ive been thinking about it for months.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

This was my last circle jig, so at least it's a step in the right direction.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

This is the bees knees right here ! Cool ass ideas guys !


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Don't want to thread jack, can someone recommend me a router for car audio purpose. Something under $100. I was going to buy one from home Depot for around $60, but I decided to ask on here for a suggestion because I have no knowledge of this. Thanks


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, I wouldnt recommend the router that I used above as technically it was a laminate trimmer and I just broke it last weekend. For 100 you might want to look in to refurbs or used on ebay. I'd recommend a porter cable as they do make the best routers. If your willing to stretch to 150 Rockler has a small Dewalt router on sale too.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

SQLnovice said:


> Don't want to thread jack, can someone recommend me a router for car audio purpose. Something under $100. I was going to buy one from home Depot for around $60, but I decided to ask on here for a suggestion because I have no knowledge of this. Thanks


I would look at this eBay listing... B&D RP200

Although this guy is gouging on the shipping, you are still getting a pretty decent router for around $70. I use this router and it will do most anything you need...


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

jnchantler, thanks for the suggestion, but 150 is a little out of my budget atm. However for $160 it comes with a case, which is a plus. 
DRTHJTA, i found the b&d pr250 for $67, instead of the pr200. I most likely will go with this one. 
Black and Decker RP250 Plunge Router, Variable Speed Plunge Router, Motor Plunge Router, Spindle Lock Plunge Router, Black and Decker Router


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sears.com

Looking at this one as well as that B&D


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

jnchantler said:


> Yeah, trying to cut a hole in a box after its made probably wouldn't work. I have a Rockler circle jig that I'd use for that. The problems I was trying to get around with the pre-made circle jigs is the fact that none are made for a laminate router, and I couldn't find any circle jigs that would go below 6inches.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I have the Makita compact router kit [the last generation], and the plunge base fits to the Jasper Jig:

Makita RT0700CX3

It's incredibly hard to find a router plate that will accomodate the plunge base. There's plates out there that allegedly fit the Makita 3612 (?) base, but they're still expensive


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Circle cutting router jigs are one of the easiest jigs to make. I've made lots of quick jigs out of scrap wood or plexi glass that cost pennies to make. I like plexi glass because you can see through it when you are routing, but 1/4" to 1/2' MDF or similar will do the job just as well.

This is not one of mine and it is even more fancy than it needs to be, but you get the idea:
http://img.diynetwork.com/DIY/2003/09/18/t121_1ca_lg.jpg


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

myhikingboots said:


> Circle cutting router jigs are one of the easiest jigs to make. I've made lots of quick jigs out of scrap wood or plexi glass that cost pennies to make. I like plexi glass because you can see through it when you are routing, but 1/4" to 1/2' MDF or similar will do the job just as well.
> 
> This is not one of mine and it is even more fancy than it needs to be, but you get the idea:
> http://img.diynetwork.com/DIY/2003/09/18/t121_1ca_lg.jpg


And that's true, but there is more to this than just a circle jig. There are a lot of routing applications that need some form of a table to get good results, ie rabbiting or.chamfing edges, it's hard to get good results using the router free hand on top of the material. I put this up for guys in my boat, that can't justify $500 for a router table set up and circle jig for the two times their going to use it, or would rather put that $500 into the car.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

HondAudio said:


> I have the Makita compact router kit [the last generation], and the plunge base fits to the Jasper Jig:
> 
> Makita RT0700CX3
> 
> It's incredibly hard to find a router plate that will accomodate the plunge base. There's plates out there that allegedly fit the Makita 3612 (?) base, but they're still expensive


I also picked up this handy kit a couple of weeks ago. I was mostly interested in the clear router base - maybe I can use it as the heart of a little router table. I'll see how helpful it ends up being:

Milescraft 1223 - Router Guide Kit

Amazon link


----------



## r000z (Oct 17, 2014)

This is so badass!


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

For just cutting holes or making rings up to 12 inches a rotozip works pretty good, entire setup cost less than $100. I'll post pictures of mine soon, you just have to buy the 1/4" all purpose bit. It works great!


----------

